# DUSSELDORF | Projects & Construction



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Media Docks - Capricorn Manufaktur*


legth: 210 m
width: 17–39 m
height: 23 m
surface(BGF): 24.000 sqm
completion: 2011
floors: 5 floors(+1 mezzanine), 4 basements

Architects: Henn Architekten
realisation: capricorn DEVELOPMENT http://www.capricorndevelopment.de/index.html

*>>>* click in google maps


Location:











Design:



























_imagesource: http://www.capricorndevelopment.de/index.html_

.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lots of great stuff again 


But I'm not too sure about that Capricorn Manufaktur. They should rather build into the height, not in the length. It doesn't match in those surroundings at the Media Harbour, sort of boring as well.

How sure is it that this one goes ahead?


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ it's decided

I llike the diversified way of bulding in the docks - building higher and lower objects gives the whole area a dynamic structure. 

The capricorn ensemble is for me a interesting mini-cluster - esp. with the 3rd building zy Renzo Piano.









_imagesource: http://www.capricorndevelopment.de/index.html_


.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow. 
Many thanks for all that information and your great way of presenting it.
Is that a new tram line running between the "Streamer areal" and Capricorn Manufaktur?


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

You're welcome 

yes ...its the planned new tram line in the Medienhafen area










_source: http://www.duesseldorf.de/medienhafen/verkehrskonzept/v_3.shtml_

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update*

*Hyatt Hotel & Office - Media Docks*





















*The Sign - Media Docks*


















_
imagesource: Echnaton - http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice to see construction pics. Will look fantastic when completed.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*New construction of university of applied sciences Düsseldorf*

Nickl + Partner Architekten AG, Munic won the competition for new construction of university of applied sciences Düsseldorf


*>>>* click in google maps




















bigger map: http://www.duesseldorf.de/planung/bauleit/derendorf/schlachthof_schloesser_areal/we_schlachtschloesser.jpg



.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*FMZ Werdener Strasse*

*Shopping Center*

*Investor*:Oronto AG - Ten Brinke GmbH & Co. - Industriebauten K.G.

*Area*: 97 000 sqm
*Building*: 14 500 sqm
*Investition*: 30 mio. euro
*Architects*: RKW + PARTNER http://www.rkw-as.de/
J&K http://www.jsk.de


*sketch*










*area*











*construction*













































Bilder by corvus_edin at 2009-05-27
_hosting at www.imageshack.us_

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Court*













































Bilder by corvus_edin at 2009-05-27
_hosting at www.imageshack.us_

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*LKA NRW*

*Construction*









By corvus_edin at 2009-05-27


*sketch*


















_By corvus_edin at 2009-05-27_
_source:http://www.hochtief-construction.de_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Officebuliding Benningsenplatz - reconstruction*



























_By corvus_edin at 2009-05-27_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*"Four Elements"*


Architect: Petzina Pink - http://217.160.74.208:8080/
Total space in sqm: 12,000 sqm
Availaible:	4,112 sqm
Divisible as of sqm 274 sqm
Begin: 10.06.2008
End: 2009

Web: http://www.colliers.tk-immobilien.de/eng/angebote_detail.php?id=33#

This extraordinary new office building is going up in a prominent corner position. Clear shapes and an open but pleasantly restrained architecture characterise the Four Elements. The facade of glass, metal and stone accentuates this character and in this way underlines the prestige external appearance.

Internally the construction offers a shield against influences from outside and thus enables a noiseless backdrop for concentrated work. At the same time the open design ensures a maximum amount of daylight. The most modern technical building services and the individual room design allows optimum use of office space. 






























*2008*









_image: henmar http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


















_images: corvus edwin http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_

*
may 2009*

Men at work






















































Bilder by corvus_edin at 2009-05-27
_hosting at www.imageshack.us_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update Sign - media docks *


















_By corvus_edin at 2009-05-27_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update Sky Office*



























_By corvus_edin at 2009-05-27_

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*media Docks and Hyatt Construction*



















_images by: THXNRW - www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Demoliton of the old KÖ-Blick building*

On the corner Königsallee and Graf Adolfstreet in the centre of Düsseldorf





























Proposal by Ingenhoven Architekten











.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Major project: Kö-Bogen 1 - Contract signed*

















The mayor of Dusseldorf and project developers Mühling put their signatures under the contract - the Jan Wellem Platz area.
The KÖ-Bgen1 project can start now with the buildings designed by star architect Daniel Libeskind.

see also here :  project KÖ-Bogen1


.:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

pretty nice projects for dusseldorf!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

corvus_edin said:


> *Demoliton of the old KÖ-Blick building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this proposal.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ 
It is a bit too simple for my opinion.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

* media docks*

*The Sign - 76 m - 20 floors*

Faccade assembling


















By corvus_edin at 2009-06-28

*Hyatt Hotel & Office 65 m 19 floors Hotel - 17 floors office 1 - 7 floors office 2
*

status: 12th floor









By Echnaton DAF 

.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

corvus_edin said:


> ^^
> It is a bit too simple for my opinion.


I like designs that are clear in their expression. I also tend to like uniformity. Where the intention of the design gets through clearly and in a serene way. 

I do not think I could claim that it is simplicity per se which I like, just for the sake of simplicity. 

As a contrast I do not like cluttered designs, which often, but not neccessarely always, have a tendency to give the impression of the architect not knowing what they want.

Further I like white facades, used sensibly, so I guess that plays a part in this particular case.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great projects!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Alle said:


> I like designs that are clear in their expression. I also tend to like uniformity. Where the intention of the design gets through clearly and in a serene way.
> 
> I do not think I could claim that it is simplicity per se which I like, just for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> ...




You know my opinion about the ALTA shopping center - in this case I totally agree with you.

In this Düsseldorf instance, it is a missed chance to build something really significant. In this case, the place is too important and too valuable and 
The architect has not done his best.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it even the final proposal? The building they've torn down for it (the old Kö-Blick) was a pearl of German post war architecture. The new building should be way more inspired by this - or even better, they should reconstruct it in a modified way


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

IMHO it's a pitty ... but the old bulding was sufficient for the technical demands of an modern officebuilding - the new facade is in fact too simple and unfortunately not very imaginative.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

corvus_edin said:


> ^^
> It is a bit too simple for my opinion.


Yes, its way too simple. They should have made it a bit higher or even a small tower toward the corner.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

goschio said:


> Yes, its way too simple. They should have made it a bit higher or even a small tower toward the corner.


Agree

This is the building diagonally opposite - also from the 50ies and the facade and the whole 
concept is much better structured
The architect should have made better a new reinterpretation of this building, maybe just
in some modern materials.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

I think with this little improvement at the round corner the building would look much better


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

quick-update "The Sign" im Medienhafen

12.floor (of 20)




















faccade



























All pics by corvus_edin hosted with imageshack.us,


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The Sign is going to look really awesome :applause:


What about the Hyatt in the Medienhafen? Are they really going to clad it just in glass, without the wooden parts? That'd be pretty disappointing, esp. at this unique location.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be dissapointed to - but i don't know yet.

new pics 



> (Erste Fassadenteile)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

corvus_edin said:


> faccade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. the glass looks very shiny and clean. i like it


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Sky Office*



>



source: TIFOSI - DAF


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Court Building



> by TIFOSI- DAF]*09.08.2009.*


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

edit


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

erbse said:


> What about the Hyatt in the Medienhafen? Are they really going to clad it just in glass, without the wooden parts? That'd be pretty disappointing, esp. at this unique location.


Mhm... i belive there won't be some kind of wooden paneling - i think, this was just an element on the scaled model and not not a specific material specification for the execution.
And for reasons of fire prevention it will be rather difficult to accomplish real wood for an highrise.

This is the current picture how it should to be achieved at the end








.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It wouldn't have to be real wood, some brown painted panels would just do it. 
But all that glass everywhere.... Nah, the Medienhafen needs a change there!
Anyway, the shape of the towers sucks at this unique location. 


Btw, the Sky Office looks better on those last photos you posted.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*16. Aug.*































































By corvus_edin  at 2009-08-16

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Sign*


















By corvus_edin  at 2009-08-16


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This photo is pretty impressive:











Well done, Düsseldorf. Looks like business is generally doing good down there.

Thanks corvus!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Media Harbour Hyatt Hotel*




























.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

New Media Harbour - "The Sign"




























_pics: Tifosi www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Media Harbour - "The Sign"*




























_pics: Tifosi www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

stunning glass!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update media-harbour construction works*

*"The Sign" U/C 76m *




















*"Hyatt-Hotel & Office" U/C 2*65m*





























_pics: Tifosi www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781080


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Why post a Ljubljana thread link here? :dunno:



Ah, I see, you're looking for a ban. Well


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

maybe just a mistake?


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Some spectacular construction-pics*





































source: PDF klick!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to see the new Medienhafen buildings completed although the design is little more than 08-15. It doesn't really suit to the Medienhafen with the unique Gehry buildings, the Colorium and the Königskinder-Turm.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Accessibility Medienhafen 
New bridge, wider roads and a tram line *

Around 49.5 million euros will be invested for the expansion of transport infrastructure in the new media harbour (Medienhafen). 
. 
The forecast for the traffic in the port provides up to 2020 an increase of private vehicles by about 47 percent of the truck in front by 29 percent and share of public transport as much as 67 percent. 










*A four-lane road *

To respond to the increase in traffic, the Plock Street and Voelklinger expanded four-lane road from autumn 2008 until late 2009 for around 3.4 million euros. 

*Intersections will be reconstructed *

7.7 million euros are being invested in the reconstruction of the junction Plock-/Völklinger road and 3.1 million euros in the transformation of the intersection Völklinger-/Fährstraße. In the spring of 2009, the expansion of the road cross section and the construction of a bridge begins at the corner Plock-/Völklinger road. Early 2012 will then provide an edge crossings in parts of traffic management to ensure the implementation of the projected traffic volumes. 

*”Flyer” with transparency *










The new bridge Plockstraße (“the flyer”) to achieve maximum transparency so as not to interfere with the input ensemble with the city-gate and Telecommunications Tower. 
These conditions led to a suspended two steel arches road construction over the crossing and slender columns and abutments travel back far into the ramp areas. The construction will be a so-called steel composite structure, that is a steel structure with reinforced concrete deck slab domiciled. 

The total length of bridge building between the abutments is 211.76 meters, plus the two ramps with 26.40 and 35.80 meters. The arcs are about 16 meters high. The width between railings is 7,10 meters in a four-meter wide carriageway and a two-meter-wide emergency lane. At the outer radius of the bridge is replaced by a transparent about 1.20 m high noise and integrated over the entire length of roadway lighting.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

* "The Sign" im Medienhafen*



















source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4787&page=8 - TIFOSI


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Updates*

*Kö-Blick*

webcamshot heute










render










Link:http://www.koe-blick.de/

A total of approximately 6750 m² of rental space and 45 underground parking spaces
EC - approximately 688 m² (retail / office)
1st floor - approx 842m ² (including Terrace Office)
2-6th floor - each about 781 m² (office)
7th floor - about 713 m² (office including terrace)
8th floor - about 571 m² (Penthouse apartments)
2 floors underground parking garage.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hyat Medienhafen*









_
source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de tifosi_









_
source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de DUS-Int_


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Sign - Medienhafen*










source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de DUS-Int









source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de Tifosi


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Really nice updates. Medienhafen will look awesome with the new towers.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Vodafone Campus Düsseldorf*

Investor: Vodafone D2 GmbH 
Location: Düsseldorf Heerdt
Plot area offices: 85 809 sqm
Fertigstellung: 2012
Architects: HPP

http://www.hpp.com/de/projekte/bautypologien/buero-und-verwaltung/vodafone-campus-duesseldorf.html


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

The Signa - Update


>



_pics by Dus-Int http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de_


----------



## Julio Villamizar (Oct 28, 2006)

I like the projects, the thing is that you always see on reders much light, but when they are built the look grey, opaque, dark. It's a pity.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

KÖ-Bogen I Liebeskind Buildings










_source: mamamia - DAF_


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Vodafone Campus (98m)




























_source TIFOSI - DAF_


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Quaritier LesHalles - LeFlair



















_source: D'Dorfer - DAF_











source: mamamia - DAF


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Quaritier LesHalles

Publicis-Gruppe Offices










source: mamamia - DAF


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Quartier M, Oberbilk (inkl. highrise, 100m) proposed

















Vodafone-Campus (75m):
























by Bau-Lcfr (DAF)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The Oberbilk building is out of this world :cheers:


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

yes...construction will start in 2014...some new renders and information:


















































project info:

design team: jurgen mayer h., max reinhardt, simon kassner,
hugo reis, jan-christoph stockebrand
investor: lorac investment management, luxemburg
structure and facade planning: knippers helbig, stuttgart
climate and energy concept: transsolar, stuttgart
traffic consultant: GRI gessellschaft fur gesamtverkehrsplanung, berlin

urban development values:
planning area: 3.8 hectares
floor area ratio: 2.9
total gross floor area: 114,225 square meters
total residential units: approx, 500
of these, approx, 280 high-quality living
of these, approx, 30 to 40 public subsidized housing
*high-rise block 1: approx, 100,00 meters
high-rise block 3: approx, 60,00 meters*

area:
standard living: 17,600 square meters
high-quality living: 28,100 square meters
living and working: 6,800 square meters
commercial/offices: 32,825 square meters
hotel: 8,000 square meters
health/wellness: 4,500 square meters
children’s day care center
quarter suppliers/gastronomy: 4,400 square meters


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

and this will be built just around the corner:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Xorcist said:


> yes...construction will start in 2014...some new renders and information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love the Oberbilk project. Very stylish and modern. Will the tower be all residential?


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

new library of the medical faculty of Heinrich-Heine-University just opened:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Really cool tower! Düsseldorf got some awesome projects recently.

I wonder what the library looks like at night.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Indeed a great tower, Oberbilk looks great too.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Oberbilk project is great!! amazing!!


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected], opened this year, haven´t seen any pics here, so...voila: 
































BTW: it´s a bar


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Xorcist said:


> new library of the medical faculty of Heinrich-Heine-University just opened:


Very nice building. It looks like Dusseldorf got the taste of good architecture. kay:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

A_time lapse_ video of the constructionsite KÖ-Bogen by Daniel Libeskind


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Finished *Hyatt Hotel at Media Harbour* Düsseldorf:


erbse said:


> von Michael Baltes http://www.*****************/pc/account/myprofile/1370300
> 
> Pebble's-Bar:
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautiful *classical project @ Schinkelstrasse / Les Halles* (former freight depot Düsseldorf):


corvus_edin said:


> Neues am *Les Halles* (ehem. Güterbahnhof Derendorf)
> 
> Neues Bauprojekt, das gerade vermarktet wird. Gelegen zwischen Bar Olio und Schinkelstraße. Preise um die EUR 4K/m2. Das hätte man sich wenigen Jahren auch nicht träumen lassen in diese Ecke. Ein Stellplatz kostet EUR 40K.
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Rhine km 740*

And some cool modern stuff going up, too:

Rhine Kilometer 740 - Living and medical facilities on 36000 sqm, including highrise:


corvus_edin said:


> * Rheinkilometer 740*
> 
> Wohnhochhausprojekt in Düsseldorfs ...
> 
> soll für Wohnen und Ärztehaus insgesamt eine (BGF) von ca. 36.000 qm bei einer angestrebten Geschossflächenzahl von maximal 1,2 realisiert werden


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Achenbachstraße 43 / 45
















© Sebastian Treese Architekten








































© Neußer









Achenbachstrasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de













Achenbach 43 brick building – Ralf Schmitz Immobilien


18 exclusive apartments in a prime Düsseldorf location. A vision of red brick in the central Zooviertel




www.ralfschmitz.com


----------



## Rheinwasser4711 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. Ein wunderschönes Gebäude. Ich wünschte mir in Köln würde man sich auch häufiger an den klassischen Baustilen orientieren.


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Extension of the state parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia

































































© Schulz und Schulz Architekten


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

New building for the German Opera on the Rhine 

Right now, there are three options.

1) Oper im Hafen:
















© RKW Architektur +

2) Oper Tonhallenstraße / Am Wehrhahn:
















© Projektschmiede / Meyer Architekten

3) Oper am Hofgarten:
























© Projektschmiede/Meyer Architekten


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

First & third project for me, with a slight advantage on the latter.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Arch98 said:


> First & third project for me, with a slight advantage on the latter.


Yeah, that's the same for me there, indeed. Wonderful building projects(like in all parameters, from design, facade look to facade quality) Düsseldorf have on average, alongside Hamburg und Frankfurt/Frankfurt am Main and at close second would be Munich/München und Stuttgart. That Northwestern German city and its latest building projects never disappoint to please me 💎👍


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Am Wehrhahn 1









© Google Maps

1)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

2)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

3)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

4)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

5)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

6)
















© ontopica GmbH & Fraunhofer IAIS / Bjarke Ingels Group & LAND

More pictures here:








Entwürfe diskutieren - Dialog Am Wehrhahn 1







www.dialog-am-wehrhahn-1.de


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Kö-Bogen II / __Düsseldorfer Schauspielhaus__. ingenhoven architects
HGEsch.de_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_The Float Building. RPBW and BM+P Architekten 
Capricorn Brücke. SUPERGELB Architekten _
_hgesch.de_


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Achenbachstraße 43 / 45

















































© Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB









Achenbachstrasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Kreuzstraße 45 / 54









© Google Maps









© Google Maps









© Anne Orthen

























© B&L Real Estate GmbH / ingenhoven architects gmbh









Düsseldorf Steinstrasse


Seit über 40 Jahren ist die B&L Gruppe erfolgreich in der Entwicklung, dem Investment und dem Management hochwertiger Immobilien.



www.bl-gruppe.de


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Tadao Ando Campus & Tower

"Hyatt announced today that a Hyatt affiliate has entered into a franchise agreement with EuroAtlantic Group for Hyatt Place Düsseldorf Mercedesstrasse at Tadao Ando Campus & Tower. The hotel will mark the second Hyatt Place hotel in Germany, joining Hyatt Place Frankfurt Airport."






Hyatt and EuroAtlantic Announce Plans for Hyatt Place Düsseldorf Mercedesstrasse at Tadao Ando Campus & Tower


MUNICH (7 October 2021) – Hyatt announced today that a Hyatt affiliate has entered into a franchise agreement with EuroAtlantic Group for Hyatt Place Düsseldorf Mercedesstrasse at Tadao Ando...




newsroom.hyatt.com





























© Tadao Ando Architect & Associates / Hyatt Corporation


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Achenbachstraße 43 / 45

















© Sebastian Treese Architekten


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Ministry of Finance and state development bank of North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW.Bank)









DUSSELDORF | Projects & Construction


Cannes / Dusseldorf At the real estate fair Mipim in Cannes architect Christoph Ingenhoven is planning a new high-rise complex.




www.skyscrapercity.com













© Paul Raphael Schägner

Ministry of Finance:
























© JSWD Architekten

NRW.Bank:
































© Paul Raphael Schägner


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Tadao Ando Campus & Tower

























© Tadao Ando Architect & Associates / Hyatt Corporation

https://player.vimeo.com/video/628493883

https://ando-campus.com


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

The Theodor - Bilker Straße 23









© Google Maps

















































© Ralf Schmitz GmbH / Kessel und Züger Architekten









Luxury apartments The Theodor – Ralf Schmitz Immobilien


At one of these selected addresses in the coveted Carlstadt in the immediate vicinity of Carlsplatz, THE THEODOR is being constructed.




www.ralfschmitz.com


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Ando Tower | 125m

The Tower shall become the first co2-neutral Highrise. It's gonna contain a huge green space with 5000 square meters of trees and bushes. Moreover a special glass facade may reflect up to 90% of the sun energy.




> Der *Ando-Tower* soll das erste CO2-neutrale Hochhaus werden. Möglich wird dies unter anderem durch eine *großflächige Begrünung* der Außenfassade. Insgesamt sollen rund 5.000 Quadratmeter mit Bäumen und Sträuchen bepflanzt werden, die für optische Entspannung und eine optimale Luftzirkulation sorgen. Speziell entwickelte Glasscheiben an der Fassade sollen im Sommer *bis zu 90 Prozent der Sonnenenergie reflektieren*,











Euroatlantic AG / Tadao Ando










source


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Highrise at Main Station 

115m



corvus_edin said:


>


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Vision Rheinallee Tunnel 









© Google Maps

































© Centrum GmbH / Structurelab GmbH









Überbauung Rheinalleetunnel


CENTRUM präsentiert visionären Entwurf:Rampe zum Rheinalleetunnel soll überbaut werden Wellenförmige Überbauung soll 350 Meter lang werden und dient dem LärmschutzLandschaftlich attraktive Verbindu…



www.structurelab.com


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Vision Green Bridge (replacing the ailing Theodor Heuss Bridge)









© FOTOFLUG.de GmbH

































© RKW Architektur + / design.lab / Formtool









© STRABAG Real Estate GmbH









„Green Bridge Düsseldorf“ – Initiativentwurf für die Theodor-Heuss-Brücke - Wettbewerb | RKW Architektur +







rkw.plus


----------

